#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Novo Ranking do Forum

## MarcusMaciel

Iniciante 1 post
Regular 50 posts
Intermediario 100 posts 
Avançado 500 posts
Especialista 1000 posts
Hacker 2000 posts

----------


## Fernando

Eu nao quero ser hacker nao.. =/ huauhahua

----------


## MarcusMaciel

nem adianta agora vc e um hacker da underlinux aUHAhuahu vou mudar o nome UnderLinux Forum Hacker

----------


## chvt

scorpion,

Porque não...

Iniciante 50 post
Regular 100 posts
Intermediario 500 posts
Avançado 1000 posts
Especialista 2000 posts

Tira essa de hacker, eu também não gostei muito não...

----------


## smvda

> scorpion,
> 
> Porque não...
> 
> Iniciante 50 post
> Regular 100 posts
> Intermediario 500 posts
> Avançado 1000 posts
> Especialista 2000 posts
> ...


Concordo com o chvt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fernando

Ixe, poem igual no outro forum, super-especialista, doutor, phd., mestre, qualquer coisa huauhauhahua

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Espero que dessa vez voces gostem heeheh  :Smile: 

Iniciante 1 
Regular 50 
pre-Intermediario 100 
Intermediario 300 
pre-Avançado 500 
Avançado 700 
pre-Especialista 800 
Especialista 900 
pre-Mestre 1000 
Mestre 1100 
pre-Doutor 1200 
Doutor 1500 
pre-PhD 1700 
PhD 2000

----------


## SDM

Do jeito q o psy tem post daqui a poco vai ter que criar mais tres:

2500 pre-deus
3000 deus
4000 Supremo Senhor Kaio

uauhauhauhauhau...desculpem pela piada infame  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## HunTer

falai pessoALL

depois dos 

5000 - mestre dos magos
7000 - mestre yoda
10000 - he-man
15000 - mestre do universo.

só para descontrair

hauhauhauhauhauhauhauhauhau

fui...................

----------


## Fernando

UHAUHAUHAUHAHUA

sem comentarios viu! uhehuahuahueuhauhuhea

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pior que nao e uma ma ideia hehehehe vo arrumar uns bonequinhos do he-man do dragon ball e fazer um ranking desses hAHUAhuAHUauh

----------


## smvda

vc não pode esqueçer do Jaspion e do Jibã .... sem falar no do Giraia ........hehehe :lol:

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Putz, sou fã de Live Action Tokusatso ....
Satângos seria da hora....

----------


## chvt

scorpion,

Ficou da hora, gostaria de sugerir que você colocasse uns bunequinhos de drabon ball, dragon ball z e gt em: Seu Avatar: quando se loga na UnderLinux e que vai em: Sua Conta > suas informações

----------


## PiTsA

Supremo Senhor Psy ... ja ta quase um Super Sayajin IV ... poderoso heim!
solta um kamehameha ae.... 

hahuahua so tem fa de desenho aqui...

----------


## chvt

hehehehe  :Smile:

----------


## SDM

poooo.....soh acho q vcs estao esquecendo dos Cavaleiros do Zodiaco....minha infancia foi baseada neles....

uhauhauhuauauhauhahauh.....po acho q podia ter msm aqueles niveis de posts q agente falo....fica ai como sugestao scorpion... :wink:

----------


## wrochal

Pessoal,

Faz assim

Iniciante
Intermediário
Avançado
Wrocha - Extremo...rs

falou..  :Big Grin:

----------


## chvt

Boa SDM!! scorpion, coloca uns bunequinhos de drabon gall, dragon ball z, gt e dos cavaleiros do zodiaco em: Sua conta > suas informações > Seu Avatar:

Ficaria da hora hehehehe
Fica ai a sugestão...

----------


## smvda

Não pode esquecer da carinha do *LionMan*  .... este é 10 ....... da época que eu chupava bico ainda !!!!!!!!!!!! heheheh

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Aê não se esqueçam do Lion (thunder cats) e do papai smurf (este deve ser o maioral, pra quando o cara atingir 10.000 mensagens)

ehehhe

Sem contar o spectromen (das antigas)

----------


## Fernando

Ai meu Deus, nao se esquecam de parar de viajar e ir trabalhar caraio HUAHUHEIHIAHEIHIAUHEIUHA

----------


## Vaza

que dragon ball nada..isso eh coisa do demo..
uhahahauhauhauh

----------


## Vaza

uhauuhauh
os caras nao tem nada pra fazer e fica postando essas paradas
auauhauhh
:P

----------


## Sukkubus

Cavaleiros do Zodíaco ia ser legal... mas mesmo assim ia ter pouca opção de meninas para mim :~ 

hehehehe  :Smile:

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

Bah..eu estou cheio de trabalho... e sem tempo pra nada... mas nao posso deixar de postar e concordar com o pessoal...


SERIA BEM LEGAL MESMO, TER (GIFS) DO DBZ, E OUTROS ANIMES...



AFINAL... UM POUCO DE BOM HUMOR E DESCONTRACAO EH SEMPRE BEM VINDO...

----------


## SDM

> Cavaleiros do Zodíaco ia ser legal... mas mesmo assim ia ter pouca opção de meninas para mim :~ 
> 
> hehehehe


:arrow: *CDZ*:
_Saori
China
Marim
Ylda_ 

:arrow: *DB[Z,GT]*
_Bulma
#18
Chichi
Videl
Pan_

e outras(q eu num lembro agora  :Big Grin:  ) num acho q sajam tao poucas assim..... :roll:

infelizmente acho q nem tem tantas mulheres aki.... :cry:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Arrow CDZ:
> Saori
> China
> Marim
> Ylda
> 
> Arrow DB[Z,GT]
> Bulma
> #18
> ...


Nossa... olha o que dá não assistir mais... até onde eu lembro, só tinha a Saori e mais uma... hahahahahaha  :Wink:

----------


## Vaza

Saori, seya, chun, shiryu e yoga
haauhauhh
quer que eu fale o nome dos cavaleiros de outro tb?
uhauhauhuh

----------


## Fernando

Vai trabalhar disgrama :]]]

----------


## SDM

> Saori, seya, chun, shiryu e yoga
> haauhauhh
> quer que eu fale o nome dos cavaleiros de outro tb?
> uhauhauhuh



uhauhauhauhauhuha....nao po....eh q ela tinha falado soh das mulheres

----------


## Sukkubus

> ela tinha falado soh das mulheres


Pois é... :twisted:

----------


## Kakaroto

Kara eu não acredito nisso os kara em vez de ir trabalhar kara tudo nerd hehehehehehee
vão procurar muié po heheheheeh
hã outra coisa oq vcs tem contra dragon ball hein?
olha eu gostei desse ranking de boa fica isso ai ScOrP|On dexa esse mesmo so muda o ultimo hacker falow

Kakaroto

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Caramba, não se pode nem zoar que o psy já fica stressado?
Po psy relaxa cara, falar besteira é muito bom de vez em quando...

:lol:

----------


## Sukkubus

> vão procurar muié po heheheheeh


 :twisted:

----------


## SDM

> vão procurar muié po heheheheeh
> 
> 
>  :twisted:



huahuauhauhauhuhauha....tem uma aki do meu lado...... :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## Kakaroto

ow foi mal só estava brincando caddi ok

kakaroto

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Caro Scorpion, depois de muito muito muito muito tempo, caiu a fixa na minha cabeça..
Não seria melhor dourtorando, ao invés de pré-doutor?

----------


## xstefanox

tem que colocar

1 - Acabou de migrar e ainda tem dual boot 
50 - Instalou o Linux e tá brincando
100 - Já sabe pra quê servem os diretórios
300 - Já sabe usar o vi
500 - Largou mão do dual boot
1000 - Largou a familia pra mexer com Linux
1500 - Largou a mulher pra mexer com Linux
3000 - Não tem vida social
5000 - Virou um eremita pagão, está com uma barba do tamanho da do Richard Stallman e mora em uma caverna

Já que está todo mundo brincando, haeuheauhauhaeuhae.

----------


## 1c3m4n

> tem que colocar
> Já que está todo mundo brincando, haeuheauhauhaeuhae.


Eu gostei do seu ranking cara  :Smile:  tirando aparte de largar da mulher

----------


## Sukkubus

> 300 - Já sabe usar o vi


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## Pedro0278

Minha sugestão (baseada no stefanox)

1 - Acabou de migrar e ainda tem dual boot = Iniciante
50 - Instalou o Linux e tá brincando = Regular
100 - Já sabe pra quê servem os diretórios = pre-intermediário
300 - Já sabe usar o vi = Intermediário
500 - Largou mão do dual boot = Avançado
1000 - Largou a familia pra mexer com Linux = Super-avançado
1500 - Largou a mulher pra mexer com Linux = Mestrado
3000 - Não tem vida social = Mestre
5000 - Virou um eremita pagão, está com uma barba do tamanho da do Richard Stallman e mora em uma caverna = Maluco, inventor de nova distribuição

kkkkkk

----------


## odbc

> tem que colocar
> 
> 1 - Acabou de migrar e ainda tem dual boot 
> 50 - Instalou o Linux e tá brincando
> 100 - Já sabe pra quê servem os diretórios
> 300 - Já sabe usar o vi
> 500 - Largou mão do dual boot
> 1000 - Largou a familia pra mexer com Linux
> 1500 - Largou a mulher pra mexer com Linux
> ...


Boa!!!

----------


## Jim

1 - Pra que serve o Linux? 
50 - Ainda prefiro windows
100 - Até que Linux é legal!
300 - Porra! Me dei conta de que não trava! 
500 - Windows agora é ruwindows...
1000 - Não tenho mais o que fazer meu servidor nunca para!
1500 - Procuro emprego! Instalei Linux e perdi a utilidade!
3000 - Quem sou eu? aonde estou?
5000 - Não tenho alma, tenho kernel recompilado 2.6!

----------


## icatorze

Tambem sou da opiniao que os rackings deveriam ser escolhidos de uma maneira mais descontraida. Pois iniciantes podem ser iniciantes apenas no forum underlinux. Eu ja usava muito linux antes de entrar no underlinux e repondi a muitos outros foruns!!! 

Tipo, se o rancking naum quer dizer muita coisa em relacao ao conhecimento de cada um em linux e outros OS, entao que expresse algo de uma maneira bem-humorada. Poderia ser usada conotacoes como a cadeia alimentar, astronomia, futebol, ou qualquer outra ou todas junto!!!

----------


## xstefanox

01 - Desconhecido
50 - Precisa ganhar o campeonato de Karatê
100 - Encontrou o Senhor Myagi
300 - Pequeno Gafanhoto
500 - Ganhou o campeonato de Karatê e, de quebra, a garota
1000 - Foi encontrado por um jedi
2000 - Está treinando com um jedi
3000 - Mestre jedi
4000 - Yoda
5000 - Juntou-se ao lado negro da força e se tornou Darth Linux

:lol: :lol:

----------


## Kernel-Panic

> Cavaleiros do Zodíaco ia ser legal... mas mesmo assim ia ter pouca opção de meninas para mim :~ 
> 
> hehehehe


já que o negocio é desenho animado... rs

Gata.. Sukkubus... se os cavaleiros nao tem muita opção pras meninas.. 
tinha tambem as heroinas do desenho "Sailor Moon" so garotas..

ae galera vcs tambem esqceram do YuYu Hakusho tambem era muito bom... hehehe

----------


## vonlinkerstain

xstefanox
Quem faz curso de mestrado é mestrando

Gostei dos rankings, mas não se esqueçam isto pode ser ofensivo aos novos usuários
E também não é todo mundo que tem um senso de humor igual ao nosso

----------


## andrei_piovesan

> Tambem sou da opiniao que os rackings deveriam ser escolhidos de uma maneira mais descontraida. Pois iniciantes podem ser iniciantes apenas no forum underlinux. Eu ja usava muito linux antes de entrar no underlinux e repondi a muitos outros foruns!!! 
> 
> Tipo, se o rancking naum quer dizer muita coisa em relacao ao conhecimento de cada um em linux e outros OS, entao que expresse algo de uma maneira bem-humorada. Poderia ser usada conotacoes como a cadeia alimentar, astronomia, futebol, ou qualquer outra ou todas junto!!!


Cara to contigo... eu mesmo trabalho com linux a 6 anos mais no underlinux soh tenho alguns, que que minha mãe vai pensa de mim ce eu tive no forum e tive classificado com quem ainda tem dualboot.... gostei mais da ideia do supremo senhor caio ... essa mato a pau... eu acho q não pode c misturar iniciantes no forum com iniciantes no linux....

----------


## violinista

hauahauahaua ... gostei de todas as idéias ... mto originais ! rs ...

eh, realmente ... o problema eh q esse ranking se refere a iniciantes no Fórum, não no Linux ... uma idéia legal seria a do fórum do Kurumin ... como a distro tem nome meio "indígena", a classificação no ranking é "Pajé", "Grande Vento Sussurante", "Cacique" e outras coisas lá ... a classificação para o Morimoto é "Doido varrido" ... rs ... um outro fórum sobre java (javafree, se não me engano ...) tem + ou - o q tb já foi postado ... algo do tipo "O que é classpath ?", "O que é applet ?", "O que é servlet?" ... juntando todas as idéias já postadas, o que acham desta:

1 - linux init 3
50 - ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1
100 - apt-get install xfree86
300 - vi /etc/ldap.conf
500 - ping -f -s 65400 192.168.0.1
1000 - nmap -sS 200.200.200.200
1500 - sshnuke 200.200.200.200 -rootpw="Ach3Cghx9"
2000 - mail -s "Peça ao estagiário para configurar o novo servidor" cpd

hauahaua ... que viagem ! rs ...

Flw !

----------


## spectrum

To com tigo e nao abro!!!!





> xstefanox
> Quem faz curso de mestrado é mestrando
> 
> Gostei dos rankings, mas não se esqueçam isto pode ser ofensivo aos novos usuários
> E também não é todo mundo que tem um senso de humor igual ao nosso

----------


## jweyrich

1 - Tux is my newest friend!
100 - No parties this weekend!
250 - Almost Nerd
500 - Geek is my lastname
1000 - Do you speak Assembly ?
1500 - Kernel-Hacks makes me happy!
2000 - Vacations Forever! (I'm your boss, don't forget)

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> 1 - Tux is my newest friend!
> 100 - No parties this weekend!
> 250 - Almost Nerd
> 500 - Geek is my lastname
> 1000 - Do you speak Assembly ?
> 1500 - Kernel-Hacks makes me happy!
> 2000 - Vacations Forever! (I'm your boss, don't forget)


Sinceramente, não gostei do seu rancking

----------


## jweyrich

Paciência, agradar a todos é complicado, acho que deveria ficar como está =)

----------


## B1SH0P

> Paciência, agradar a todos é complicado, acho que deveria ficar como está =)


 tb concordo hein dx como esta axo q tah bom assim mas se adicionar o mestre yoda ia bem rs* huahuahua.

----------


## lacierdias

Caralho maluco num ri tanto lendo um post.....vcs são tudo louco...rsrsrsrrs
Abração em geral.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## gatoseco

Eu acho que deveria ser analisado isso pela informaçao dada e nao pela quantidade de post, isso por que tem gente que tem muitas msgs, mas 200 foi pedindo ajuda, 200 foi pra falar nao faz como o amigo ali citou vai funcionar e as outras 200 ou mais dizia a cara vai ler esse artigo dai passa o link pra cara se matar lendo artigos gigantes, po que ajuda so posta alguma que o cara ja fez sabe que funciona e vai servir, se for pra procurar no google o cara ja tinha feito ne e nao precisava da ajuda da galera !!!

----------


## 1c3m4n

ave maria... acho que vamos ter que diminui o prazo de expiracao das msgs.... olha a data do ultimo post...

e jah q tocou no assunto, estamos aqui para informar/ensinar (principalmente ensinar a aprender)
se alguem quer receita de bolo procure em programa de culinária....

PS: 90% das duvidas do forum jah tem resposta, mas o povo nao procura..

#LOCKED  :Frown: 6)

----------

